# old school JBL t595 limited 6x9's



## cyrusthevirus23 (Feb 16, 2013)

JBL T595 Limited Old School 6x9's Classic Car Audio RARE | eBay

Simply one of the best 6x9s i ever got to hear play :thumbsup:


----------

